# Radiology coding - which includes upright and chest PA



## gepp (Nov 24, 2008)

The Physician orders a Abdomen Series, (which includes upright and chest PA).  I would code only 74022.  Yet the billing company we use has the codes set up that I must order a 74022 and a 74000.   The total cost of 74022 is $61.00, and the total cost of 74000 is $95.00.  Since the series code 74000 price is less than the 1 view 74000, in order to get the full cost I must code out 74000 and 74022. Is this correct?  I am new to radiology coding and I feel I am missing something here.  Help please.  Thank you


----------



## Mouf1818 (Nov 25, 2008)

You code for what the radiologist reads...so if his dictation states 2 views of the abdomen plus a one view of the chest you code 74022 only.


----------



## gepp (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you for your response.   This helps me know I am doing things right and the billing company needs to look at their billing entries.


----------



## esmith (Nov 25, 2008)

If there were two views of the chest done (upright and PA) then 
you would code 74020-abdomen series and 71020 for 2-view chest.


----------

